# Worst fragrance



## dixiedragon (Jan 23, 2019)

So, just for fun, what's the worst fragrance oil you've ever bought, or just smelled?

https://cart.candlesupply.com/Heliotrope-Surplus-pr-19270.html

I love the scent of this plant, and very few suppliers even offer some thing. I think just this one and Save on Scents. Despite the 1 very negative review, I had high hopes. Boy was I disappointed! Just YUCK. I think this is the only FO that I have genuinely 100% disliked OOB. Haven't tried anything with it yet. I probably need to just toss it. 

As for smelling, Yankee Candle's Bacon scent was just awful. Fake bacon dogfood smell.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 23, 2019)

Natures garden ginger FO. Smelled hideous oob but I tried it in a batch anyways. 1 oz ppo in a salt soap. After 4 weeks of curing, I threw all the bars but one out.

It did smell like ginger, like a rotten moldy ginger root that got left out too long. The scent has faded a lot, probably should have kept the batch but oh well.

As for smelling, cajeput EO gets that honor. It smells more like cat pee then even ylang ylang.

There was a patchouli from peak that was awful, I threw a 16 oz bottle away. I bought it second hand though so I don't know if it was old or what. It wasn't just a bad patch, it wasn't patch at all. Very chemically and plasticky.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't get cat pee smell from ylang ylang. Never smelled cajeput.


----------



## artemis (Jan 23, 2019)

When I was a new soaper, BB was the only  supplier I knew about.  The free sample in my box was Patchouli Ginger. Holy moly! So strong out of the bottle and not pleasant to me at all. And, I had a migraine from fragrance overload, so no good feelings there.

Another from Bramble Berry was Pumpkin Spice, which smelled to me like those orange marshmallowy Circus Peanuts I hated as a kid.

I, too, am one of those that can't handle ylang ylang. It smells like a tire fire to me.

Twilight from Nurture was weird, and not my cup of tea, but I can't say it was THE worst. Just very heavy, musky, sweet in a weird way, cloying... Not buying that one again.


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 23, 2019)

A cafe latte fo from amazon think the supplier is called freshskin it just smells like burnt. Burnt what im not sure but honestly its vile from the bottle tried it in candles and its just about bearable and had a few people saying its nice but having smelt it from the bottle i can just smell burnt! The reviews all said it was nice. Not tried it in soap because i dont want it to smell of burnt


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2019)

NG's Pineapple Orchid....it was so disgusting I threw it away.  Awful, strong icky.....


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 23, 2019)

@artemis - so funny, I love Twilight/Nightfall from Nurture! It's a dupe of Lush's - the lotion is Sleepy and the bath bombs are Twilight.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jan 23, 2019)

i really disliked WSP witch's brew OOB. i used it in a batch to get rid of it and it smelled quite a bit better. i have a couple bottles from WSP that i got as samples that i just cant even get over the OOB smell- some garbage like "newborn kisses" or something, its powdery yucky sweet.  i get angry every time i look at the bottle, its a very visceral reaction lol. i should probably just toss it 
also dont really care for nurture's "comfort and joy"


----------



## Dean (Jan 23, 2019)

What a funny thread.

I dont use FO but once i used orange wax on advice.   It stunk.


----------



## MGM (Jan 23, 2019)

Almost everything I own is from New Directions and the only thing I haven't really liked (I like cajeput  ) is their Cedarwood (Atlas). Doesn't smell like Cedar and doesn't smell good. Their Cedarwood (virginia) is great, but I do not like the Atlas. 
In terms of FO, I really only buy what I think I'll like. I read the reviews obsessively, and if there are any counter-indications, I just don't get it. So I've got nothing pumpkin spicey, nothing cake-y, nothing chai (although I love drinking actual chai), nothing blueberry or berry (although I love actual berries), and if it says "powder" in the description, I head for the hills! I did buy 3 Vanilla FOs in search of the perfect one, because I do like a *perfect* vanilla. They were all wildly different, but I agreed that they were all vanilla-y....now to find out what combination of them equals *my* "perfect" vanilla.
Even when I don't agree with the reviews or smell the same things they smell, I do like *all* of my NDA FOs. (EOs I cut a little more slack because they're supposed to be for therapeutic, not just fragrance, but I did pass on NDA's ginger EOs due to reviews calling them "dirty" or "moldy"-smelling. Eventually bought 3 gingers from other suppliers, only one of which was remotely "dirty" and even that one grew on me....)


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 23, 2019)

zanzalawi said:


> i really disliked WSP witch's brew OOB. i used it in a batch to get rid of it and it smelled quite a bit better. i have a couple bottles from WSP that i got as samples that i just cant even get over the OOB smell- some garbage like "newborn kisses" or something, its powdery yucky sweet.  i get angry every time i look at the bottle, its a very visceral reaction lol. i should probably just toss it
> also dont really care for nurture's "comfort and joy"



I think you and @amd should team up and go to therapy together she has angry crockery that makes noises at her and you have fo related anger issues it could be good for you both  There would be lots of business just from the forum alone about soaping rehab issues think @Zing was seeking help not long ago


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 23, 2019)

Lavender essential oil irritates me; sometimes to the point of anger if its strong enough.  Weird thing is I love smelling lavender plants!

NG Lemon Lavender is nasty!

I also despise any form of Dragon's Blood.

But the winner of this chicken dinner is BB Spiced Amber Ale.....literally drove people out of the house and it's brutally strong and long lasting!!


----------



## zanzalawi (Jan 23, 2019)

@Chris_S i think she and i would have an amazing time together  
but we all know there is no help for us. SOAP4LYFE!  FO HO FO SHO!
WSP gardenia gave me a wicked headache when i soaped with it but it did soap nicely and cured beautifully, lasted nicely over 1 year now
WSP's oatmeal stout really doesnt smell like beer, i wanted it to so badly, or even just a good ol stout, but its just oatmeal cookies. so glad i have a big ol bottle of it 
i'm trying to get away from WSP guys, i promise


----------



## MGM (Jan 23, 2019)

Dean said:


> What a funny thread.
> 
> I dont use FO but once i used orange wax on advice.   It stunk.



Really? my orange wax smells fantastic! I just don't know what to do with it....


----------



## Dean (Jan 23, 2019)

MGM said:


> Really? my orange wax smells fantastic! I just don't know what to do with it....



Polish furniture and floors.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jan 23, 2019)

Lust. No. Just...no. The pretty pink color is intriguing but the usage rate would be like one DROP and that's IF you like overly strong jasmine....


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 23, 2019)

Watermelon Granita from the late, great TheScentWorks. It was penned as being a sophisticated, 'grown-up' watermelon fragrance, as opposed to being a candy-sweet watermelon. I really don't know what I was expecting a 'grown-up' watermelon FO to smell like, but it certainly wasn't pickles I can tell you that much! lol I made a batch of soap with it in the hopes that the pickle smell would morph into something wonderful in my soap, but sadly, it remained quite pickled. Instead of getting angry, I turned my disappointment into humor by making a faux magazine cover out of it (one of the fun pastimes I do with pics in my spare time):








IrishLass


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 23, 2019)

MGM said:


> Really? my orange wax smells fantastic! I just don't know what to do with it....



Solid perfume?
https://www.aromaweb.com/recipes/solid-perfume-recipe.asp

1/8 ounce Beeswax or Floral Wax
1/2 ounce Jojoba
7 drops Essential Oil


----------



## amd (Jan 23, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> I think you and @amd should team up and go to therapy together she has angry crockery that makes noises at her and you have fo related anger issues it could be good for you both  There would be lots of business just from the forum alone about soaping rehab issues think @Zing was seeking help not long ago



I'd just like to point out that it isn't me that needs therapy - it's the crockery. It clearly has anger issues. I would take it to counseling myself, but I'm a bit nervous that I would be turned in to CPS (Crockery Protective Services).  I tried to recruit @Zing to help me tame the crockery beasts, but he has his own demons to fight.



zanzalawi said:


> @Chris_S i think she and i would have an amazing time together



I am a lot of fun - especially when there is soap and beer involved!



zanzalawi said:


> WSP's oatmeal stout really doesnt smell like beer, i wanted it to so badly, or even just a good ol stout, but its just oatmeal cookies. so glad i have a big ol bottle of it
> i'm trying to get away from WSP guys, i promise



I really loved WSP's Oatmeal Stout OOB for the fact that it doesn't have the boozy yeasty smell of a stout but it does have the grainy malty yumminess of a good stout. If you're familiar with Tallgrass Brewing Co.'s Buffalo Sweat (now sadly out of business - sniff, it was my favorite beer) the FO is exactly that without the yeasty smell. The FO is a wanker to soap with though. [I'm allowed to say "wanker" on the forum, right?] Although I think Irish lass, snappyllama, or dixiedragon was able to get good results with it. I can't remember off the top o my head which of those gals does it. WSP has their place when you need something quick and don't want to drop a wad of cash on shipping... but I don't think the FO's are worth it. 

Two that stick out for me as being truly horrible OOB and in soap were Crafters Choice Hemp and Crafters Choice Cannabis.  The Hemp FO was moldy hay. The Cannabis wasn't bad but it wasn't great either. It was like a bad mix of pot and Axe body cologne. (I might be weird, but I always liked the smell of cannabis...)


----------



## MGM (Jan 23, 2019)

Dean said:


> Polish furniture and floors.


<blush> most of our furniture is either from Ikea or second-hand. Or, second-hand Ikea. Or, got it at the curbside (sometimes Ikea). Not even sure I'd know which part of my furniture to wax!


----------



## MGM (Jan 23, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> Solid perfume?
> https://www.aromaweb.com/recipes/solid-perfume-recipe.asp
> 
> 1/8 ounce Beeswax or Floral Wax
> ...


Hmmm now *that's* interesting....thanks!


----------



## lsg (Jan 23, 2019)

The one I really disliked was Plumeria.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 23, 2019)

My answer won't be popular, but lavender. Anything lavender is horrid for me. EO or FO. No matter which formulation, I smell it and it will inevitably lead to a migraine. Each and every time. Now, I just avoid lavender like the plague and it's all good.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2019)

I’m not a lavender fan. I make it because it’s popular.  I just recently tried Lavender Marshmallow from just scent and it’s not bad.  I love the candle in that from BBW.


----------



## amd (Jan 23, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Anything lavender is horrid for me. EO or FO.


OMG. Yes. I make lavender for other people. I have NG's Lavender Sage which is gross to me, but everyone who has smelled it loves it. I did buy NG's Lavender Martini and I do like it because it doesn't smell like lavender, it smells more like a floral and juniper mix. I may have to go to BBW to smell this Lavender Marshmallow that @shunt2011 keeps talking about...


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 23, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> I’m not a lavender fan. I make it because it’s popular.





amd said:


> OMG. Yes. I make lavender for other people.


I don't even try to make it anymore. I did at first because, yes, it's popular and other people love it, but after spending more time in bed with migraines after trying, even with using my filtered mask, when I would go in the room it was curing in, and still get a severe headache to migraine I decided it wasn't worth it to me no matter how much other people love it. 

Honestly, it's not even been a big deal because at my shows very few (sometimes none in the entire months worth of shows) ask for it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2019)

@jcandleattic I sequester it till I have to wrap it.  I don’t like most florals though. Lilac is right up there with Lavender

I wouldn’t make it either if it made me physically ill.


----------



## Cellador (Jan 23, 2019)

The worst I have smelled is WSP's Fragrance Formula Coconut. I didn't like it on it's own,and I even tried one of their suggested blends. And, it's just not good and over-powered every other scent in a blend. You get a whiff of something coconut-like and then it just gets bitter.  Like plastic or something.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Jan 23, 2019)

cedarwood from BB and I am testing a batch with sensual sandlewood that smells like a cigarette--boy am I hoping it smells better in the soap


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 23, 2019)

White camphor

In any form.


----------



## Kamahido (Jan 23, 2019)

That would be Dirty Diaper Fragrance Oil from saveonscents.com. Let's just say it was quite convincing, and the customer was VERY happy!


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 23, 2019)

amd said:


> I'd just like to point out that it isn't me that needs therapy - it's the crockery. It clearly has anger issues. I would take it to counseling myself, but I'm a bit nervous that I would be turned in to CPS (Crockery Protective Services).  I tried to recruit @Zing to help me tame the crockery beasts, but he has his own demons to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was more meaning you need the therapy for the trauma it causes and the fear it causes that you may loose a finger at any minutes if you dare cross the path of the angry crockery.

Nope no beer at therapy you'll just have to have sober soap related fun! This thread has got you another angry therapy needing  with lavender eo related rage! Apparently this smell related rage isnt as uncommon as i had realised.

Ps do you want to adopt two cats both have plenty rage to keep you rageaholics company but its a very soothing rage lol

Skunk smells amazing when smoked Amd if they had a fo that was true to that id defo buy it dont smoke weed btw just love the smell

I got a vanilla fo that smells nice in the soap but just has something odd about it out the bottle not tried in candles yet


----------



## Callie (Jan 24, 2019)

Unfortunately I get strong chemical notes OOB for most fragrance oils and have to just make a test soap (even out of MP) to see how it smells.
EOs I dont have that problem. It is interesting) and very unfortunate that Lavender EO causes migraines for jcandleattic. I actually use lavender and rosemary EOs to treat mine.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Jan 24, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> I was more meaning you need the therapy for the trauma it causes and the fear it causes that you may loose a finger at any minutes if you dare cross the path of the angry crockery.
> 
> Nope no beer at therapy you'll just have to have sober soap related fun! This thread has got you another angry therapy needing  with lavender eo related rage! Apparently this smell related rage isnt as uncommon as i had realised.
> 
> ...


I like the skunk smell too but don't know about it in a soap hahaha.  if you do flowers you should plant some cleomes if you like that smell--It took me sometime to figure out where the smell was coming from


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2019)

amd said:


> OMG. Yes. I make lavender for other people. I have NG's Lavender Sage which is gross to me, but everyone who has smelled it loves it. I did buy NG's Lavender Martini and I do like it because it doesn't smell like lavender, it smells more like a floral and juniper mix. I may have to go to BBW to smell this Lavender Marshmallow that @shunt2011 keeps talking about...



I put it in soap this weekend. It smells smoother than just lavender so far.  Not as in your face.   I can send you a bit if you like.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 24, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I like the skunk smell too but don't know about it in a soap hahaha.  if you do flowers you should plant some cleomes if you like that smell--It took me sometime to figure out where the smell was coming from



Oh yes. I had a pot tub of cleomes growing on the porch, surprised the heck out of me the first time I smelled pot when stepping outside. They are really cool plants too, I love the unusual flowers.


----------



## MGM (Jan 24, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I don't even try to make it anymore. I did at first because, yes, it's popular and other people love it, but after spending more time in bed with migraines after trying, even with using my filtered mask, when I would go in the room it was curing in, and still get a severe headache to migraine I decided it wasn't worth it to me no matter how much other people love it.




I know a number of people who react to lavender (migraines are the most common reaction, followed by asthma attacks). 
It's the ragweed of the aromatherapy world!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 24, 2019)

Kamahido said:


> That would be Dirty Diaper Fragrance Oil from saveonscents.com. Let's just say it was quite convincing, and the customer was VERY happy!



I just....WHY would anybody want that?!?! WHY would anybody make that fragrance?! The mind boggles....


----------



## chela1261 (Jan 24, 2019)

Goat Milk and Honey from WSP. I couldn't stand it and ended up throwing the bottle away. I do have their Oatmeal, Milk and Honey which smells fantastic but this one? Ewww


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 24, 2019)

chela1261 said:


> Goat Milk and Honey from WSP. I couldn't stand it and ended up throwing the bottle away. I do have their Oatmeal, Milk and Honey which smells fantastic but this one? Ewww



Was it goaty smelling? I've noticed that I don't care for a most goat milk cheeses because I get that goat taste/smell. Sheep milk, OTOH, DIVINE.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 24, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Skunk smells amazing when smoked Amd if they had a fo that was true to that id defo buy it dont smoke weed btw just love the smell


Umm...I'm not even going to ask how you know this.

My worst fragrance is also going to be unpopular. Rose. Rose anything. I love the smell of fresh roses, but I have yet to find anything in a bottle I like. Even absolute. Since I do have a few rose lovers among my family and friends, I have found the best one for me is Bramble Berry's Crisp Apple Rose.


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 24, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Umm...I'm not even going to ask how you know this.



Anyone whos ever been to amsterdam knows what skunk smells like plus i often smell it when out and about. Also i did used to smoke it but havnt touched it for nearly 10 years now but still love the smell, cig smoke makes me feel sick though. Stopped smoking pot when i got caught by police and could of lost my job and emded up in court with a criminal conviction if i got caught again. Dont know what its like in america but they put markers on cars when they have stuff like that found in them so i kept getting pulled over until i sold that car.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Jan 24, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Umm...I'm not even going to ask how you know this.
> 
> My worst fragrance is also going to be unpopular. Rose. Rose anything. I love the smell of fresh roses, but I have yet to find anything in a bottle I like. Even absolute. Since I do have a few rose lovers among my family and friends, I have found the best one for me is Bramble Berry's Crisp Apple Rose.


I love roses and I love lilacs but same here--don't like the scents in the bottles


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 24, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Anyone whos ever been to amsterdam knows what skunk smells like plus i often smell it when out and about. Also i did used to smoke it but havnt touched it for nearly 10 years now but still love the smell, cig smoke makes me feel sick though. Stopped smoking pot when i got caught by police and could of lost my job and emded up in court with a criminal conviction if i got caught again. Dont know what its like in america but they put markers on cars when they have stuff like that found in them so i kept getting pulled over until i sold that car.


LOL I remember one time my sister and I were driving in the country and she was like "oooh, I smell weed" and I was like, "umm, no, you smell that dead skunk on the side of the road we just passed" LOL


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 24, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> LOL I remember one time my sister and I were driving in the country and she was like "oooh, I smell weed" and I was like, "umm, no, you smell that dead skunk on the side of the road we just passed" LOL



We dont have that kind of skunk in England. Even though its illegal here and even reclassified not that long ago from c to b class of drug its surprising how often i get a r8ght wiff of it went into a shopping center other day and the doorway stunk of it and that was right next to a police station entrance like 100 meters away  not the sharpest tools in the box clearly. Sorry hijacked thread a little there


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Jan 24, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Anyone whos ever been to amsterdam knows what skunk smells like plus i often smell it when out and about. Also i did used to smoke it but havnt touched it for nearly 10 years now but still love the smell, cig smoke makes me feel sick though. Stopped smoking pot when i got caught by police and could of lost my job and emded up in court with a criminal conviction if i got caught again. Dont know what its like in america but they put markers on cars when they have stuff like that found in them so i kept getting pulled over until i sold that car.


they do that here when you get a DUI/at least in Minnesota--they are referred to as whiskey plates


----------



## dibbles (Jan 24, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Anyone whos ever been to amsterdam knows what skunk smells like plus i often smell it when out and about. Also i did used to smoke it but havnt touched it for nearly 10 years now but still love the smell, cig smoke makes me feel sick though. Stopped smoking pot when i got caught by police and could of lost my job and emded up in court with a criminal conviction if i got caught again. Dont know what its like in america but they put markers on cars when they have stuff like that found in them so i kept getting pulled over until i sold that car.


Oh, is skunk another term for weed? I haven't heard of that before. So you weren't referring to the animal? I like the smell of weed, burning or not.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 24, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Umm...I'm not even going to ask how you know this.
> 
> My worst fragrance is also going to be unpopular. Rose. Rose anything. I love the smell of fresh roses, but I have yet to find anything in a bottle I like. Even absolute. Since I do have a few rose lovers among my family and friends, I have found the best one for me is Bramble Berry's Crisp Apple Rose.



Have you tried Crafter's Choice Lemon Rose Water? It's by far my fave rose FO. The lemon really brightens it up and helps it not be heavy or cloying. Haven't soaped it yet, but lovely on lotion. Weirdly, my dad loves it.


----------



## amd (Jan 24, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Oh, is skunk another term for weed?


Sorry @dibbles but I laughed so hard... maybe you need to come hang out in SD with me for a few days. I can teach you some new slang...


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 24, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Oh, is skunk another term for weed? I haven't heard of that before. So you weren't referring to the animal? I like the smell of weed, burning or not.


There is a certain strain of it that is called "skunk weed" because it literally smells like a skunks spray. Not all strains of marijuana smell like that. 

And again, sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 24, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Oh, is skunk another term for weed? I haven't heard of that before. So you weren't referring to the animal? I like the smell of weed, burning or not.



As Jc said its a strain of weed i just thought it was a nickname didnt know it was the smell that was like a skunk spray having never even seen a skunk. Heck should hear people round here talk its like a different language then theres scousers who are impossible to understand because of thier accents nowt do with the slang they use. Theres a comedian from liverpool called john bishop hes got a strong accent reckon most americans would struggle to understand him.


----------



## Cellador (Jan 24, 2019)

chela1261 said:


> Goat Milk and Honey from WSP. I couldn't stand it and ended up throwing the bottle away. I do have their Oatmeal, Milk and Honey which smells fantastic but this one? Ewww


Funny, I really liked this FO. I liked how it was more of a honey scent vs an almond scent.


----------



## chela1261 (Jan 24, 2019)

To be honest I don't know what it smelled like but it was horrible
@dixiedragon sorry this was a reply for you 
Still trying to figure out the "quote" part


----------



## dibbles (Jan 24, 2019)

amd said:


> Sorry @dibbles but I laughed so hard... maybe you need to come hang out in SD with me for a few days. I can teach you some new slang...


Yeah, I'm old. So you can imagine my confusion over 'smoked skunk'. I'd love to hang out with you, slang or not. I'm done - back to stinky FOs.


----------



## Kamahido (Jan 24, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> I just....WHY would anybody want that?!?! WHY would anybody make that fragrance?! The mind boggles....


It was for White Elephant gifts. He told me later one of his friends took a bar into the shower, lathered up and then proceeded to vomit profusely! A plumber had to be dispatched to clear the drain!


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 24, 2019)

My wife wore Channel #5 for many years, so when I saw the Fragrance Oil for sale, I bought a 16 oz. bottle and was excited to make a CP soap bar with it. Smelled great out of the bottle, but once I put it in the batch, it turned to the most awful smell. The only thing I could compare it to was Raid Insect Killer Spray. It never got better even after 8 weeks of cure. Had to throw it out !!!  Must say, it did fine in M&P.


----------



## Callie (Jan 24, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Umm...I'm not even going to ask how you know this.
> 
> My worst fragrance is also going to be unpopular. Rose. Rose anything. I love the smell of fresh roses, but I have yet to find anything in a bottle I like. Even absolute. Since I do have a few rose lovers among my family and friends, I have found the best one for me is Bramble Berry's Crisp Apple Rose.


Nice tip. I hope that I can get that one in Australia.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 24, 2019)

Kamahido said:


> It was for White Elephant gifts. He told me later one of his friends took a bar into the shower, lathered up and then proceeded to vomit profusely! A plumber had to be dispatched to clear the drain!



Well, that's one way to win Dirty Santa. Literally dirty. Not in the fun way.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 24, 2019)

Kamahido said:


> That would be Dirty Diaper Fragrance Oil from saveonscents.com. Let's just say it was quite convincing, and the customer was VERY happy!



I was about to ask "why would you do that to yourself" upon first glance of this post. That customer must have been a real stinker, huh? Sorry, couldn't resist the chance to use that. lol


----------



## AKelly75 (Jan 29, 2019)

Geranium EO. I purchased a small quantity at a health food store awhile back (which I don’t typically do, but it was a small amount I wanted to blend with other EOs in a body oil spray and I was too anxious to wait) and the pungent smell blew me away. Thought it was old and blamed myself for buying “off the rack.” Recently, purchased another small amount from BB. Opened it, so excited, then gagged. Guess it’s just me.


----------



## Callie (Jan 30, 2019)

I


AKelly75 said:


> Geranium EO. I purchased a small quantity at a health food store awhile back (which I don’t typically do, but it was a small amount I wanted to blend with other EOs in a body oil spray and I was too anxious to wait) and the pungent smell blew me away. Thought it was old and blamed myself for buying “off the rack.” Recently, purchased another small amount from BB. Opened it, so excited, then gagged. Guess it’s just me.


I am with you on that one. Not a fan of Geranium ☺


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 30, 2019)

I got a free sample of peanut butter fragrance and it was awful!!
I don’t use petitgrain essential oil either. Smells like wet dirt.


----------



## melinda48 (Jan 30, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Anyone whos ever been to amsterdam knows what skunk smells like plus i often smell it when out and about. Also i did used to smoke it but havnt touched it for nearly 10 years now but still love the smell, cig smoke makes me feel sick though. Stopped smoking pot when i got caught by police and could of lost my job and emded up in court with a criminal conviction if i got caught again. Dont know what its like in america but they put markers on cars when they have stuff like that found in them so i kept getting pulled over until i sold that car.


In the Midwest it is called Stinkweed. It smells absolutely awful-like a skunk! How do I know this fascinating fact you may ask? We have a granddaughter who, sadly is both bipolar and an addict. I smelled this awful smell one day last year when I picked her up from an apt. She was sharing with friends. When I asked her what the odor was, she filled me in. If you have ever smelled Skunk Cabbage, you will have gotten an inkling of the odor.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2019)

Leather, I could not even give the soap away


----------



## Deborah Long (Jan 31, 2019)

First off - I'm laughing sooooo hard!  "skunk weed" and all...  and, and, just too funny!
@jcandleattic - I react like that to lavender, also.  Made some soap for my DIL.  Sent her all the soap and the EO bottle too!  lol

I can't stand BB Relaxing.  It may have lavender in it!  

Edit: So I just looked on their web site and yep!  I should have looked more closely, rather then just ordering it on the advice of a friend!  lol  "A relaxing blend of French Lavender and Fir Pine, enhanced with Egyptian Jasmine and sweetened with pure Vanilla, softened with delicate Musks. "  So, I have a 4 oz bottle of it up for grabs!


----------



## Sharon Patterson (Feb 1, 2019)

Callie said:


> I
> 
> I am with you on that one. Not a fan of Geranium ☺


I made a lovely batch of soap and tried combining Rose FO with Rose geranium EO....It stinks to high heaven.  Hopefully one day the scent will fade and I will rebatch the soap and maybe make something good out of it.


----------



## soapmaker (Feb 2, 2019)

As soapmaker's all know, everybody's nose is different. I love geranium in a proper mix. I use Lavender, Geranium and Clary Sage. I call it Flowers and Leaves. A favourite of my MIL, daughter, aunt, myself and a few customers, but sells very poorly so I stopped making it. Most people must agree with you geranium haters.


----------



## AKelly75 (Feb 3, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> As soapmaker's all know, everybody's nose is different. I love geranium in a proper mix. I use Lavender, Geranium and Clary Sage. I call it Flowers and Leaves. A favourite of my MIL, daughter, aunt, myself and a few customers, but sells very poorly so I stopped making it. Most people must agree with you geranium haters.



Perhaps I need to explore this idea more closely and try it in different blends. I know I barely tolerate Patchouli alone, but when blended with ginger or orange, I can’t get enough of it.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 3, 2019)

MGM said:


> <blush> most of our furniture is either from Ikea or second-hand. Or, second-hand Ikea. Or, got it at the curbside (sometimes Ikea). Not even sure I'd know which part of my furniture to wax!



The part you want your cats to slide off when they come tearing across the room and jump on it?  

Assuming you have cats.......


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 3, 2019)

I once tried to get "roasting Hatch green chiles" created in a fragrance oil (fellow New Mexicans get me! I'm a former New Mexican now though...). The sample I got smelled just like I opened a can of Hormel chili lol I did not pursue it any farther.


----------



## BillOB (Feb 3, 2019)

geranium is kinda hard to work with.My recent take on geranium is to simulate th COKE scent.
It goes like 2 lime 1 geranium. Thats really lovely


----------



## Amy78130 (Feb 27, 2019)

Nature’s Oil Honey smells like mildew to me. Another of my not so favorite scents is Fragrance Buddy’s knock off of champagne snow showers, they call it chardonnay bath. It is overwhelmingly floral if I had to assign a scent to it. It reminds me of my great aunt, God rest her soul. The woman loved her strong fragrances!


----------



## cerelife (Mar 5, 2019)

chela1261 said:


> Goat Milk and Honey from WSP. I couldn't stand it and ended up throwing the bottle away. I do have their Oatmeal, Milk and Honey which smells fantastic but this one? Ewww


Yes, a thousand times YES!!! This FO was soooo bad! I accidentally got some on my fingers when I first opened the bottle and this vile scent stuck around for hours...I couldn't wash it off!!! It went in the trash bin (outside - double-bagged) the same day I got it.


----------



## cerelife (Mar 5, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> Was it goaty smelling? I've noticed that I don't care for a most goat milk cheeses because I get that goat taste/smell. Sheep milk, OTOH, DIVINE.


Nope, not goaty smelling; I actually love goat milk cheese! It was a vile, sickly-sweet, nauseating scent.


----------



## Amy78130 (Mar 5, 2019)

AKelly75 said:


> Perhaps I need to explore this idea more closely and try it in different blends. I know I barely tolerate Patchouli alone, but when blended with ginger or orange, I can’t get enough of it.


Try patchouli with spearmint, it’s called hippy mint lol. I don’t love patchouli either but I love this blend!


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 5, 2019)

Bourbon pumpkin from WSP.  Nasty!! It smells like a dollar store thanksgiving candle. Strong, sweet, burnt smell. Awful!!


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 5, 2019)

Without a doubt and no contest - Coconut from Mile High Soaps. Pure evil in a bottle. It reeked a foul stench as soon as it hit my soap batter and never got better during cure. I tried to use it up in bath bombs -  even those acted goofy and smelled like chemicals. If you ever drive through Deer Park (Houston area with lots of chemical refineries) - you'll experience just some of the gag inducing aroma that came from my soaping room and then garage after I chunked the whole mess out.


----------

